# un tant soit peu



## Harriet Jump

I can't work out what this means -- it is used in a sentence which is otherwise in English:
for there was something _tant soit peu ridicule_ in his whole appearance
Any ideas? 
thanks
Harriet

*Moderator note*: multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## OlivierG

Tant soit peu =   a little bit, slightly.


----------



## valerie

I think the whole phrase is "Un tant soit peu"
Ex: Son apparence était un tant soit peu ridicule
I agree with Olivier's translation


----------



## JennyP

OK, voila un autre probleme demandant vos renseignements:

Le fragment d'une phrase:

...moyennant n'importe quelle explication un tant soit peu convaincante... 

Probablement c'est "depending on whatever hardly believable explanation....

Mais je voudrais avoir vos idees, svp. Merci mille fois, comme toujours. ))))))


----------



## bettybolid

Pour moi, "un tant soit peu" signifie simplement "un peu", avec la nuance : "du moment que c'est un peu..." 
ici "du moment qu'elle est un peu convaincante".


----------



## diarapha

bettybolid said:
Pour moi, "un tant soit peu" signifie simplement "un peu", avec la nuance : "du moment que c'est un peu..." 
ici "du moment qu'elle est un peu convaincante".
I believe "un tant soit peu" has another or other meanings:

I need to translate:
Je voulais les féliciter d’avoir décidé d’évoluer un tant soit peu 
and here un tant soit peu does NOT mean a bit + "du moment que c'est un peu..." 
*but* a bit *even though it is not that much* or just a bit!
as if it were a bit disappointing but better than no evolution at all!
 
thanks for your ideas, comments!


----------



## zam

Yes, 'un tant soit peu', it can also mean: 'with a minimum/modicum of'
e.g: 'avec un tant soit peu d'énergie, tu aurais...'


----------



## diarapha

any idea then for?
Je voulais les féliciter d’avoir décidé d’évoluer un tant soit peu


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

How would you translate the original sentence then?  It seems very awkward/fuzzy


----------



## diarapha

I wanted to congratulate them for having decided/deciding to evolve a little bit ?


----------



## anangelaway

diarapha said:
			
		

> I wanted to congratulate them for having decided/deciding to evolve a little bit ?


 
My suggestion:

I_ wanted to congratulate them in their decision for at least to evolve/grow up a little. _

Please wait from _natives_ to find the correct translation.


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

anangelaway said:
			
		

> My suggestion:
> 
> I_ wanted to congratulate them in their decision for at least to evolve/grow up a little. _
> 
> Please wait from _natives_ to find the correct translation.


 


No, I meant the original post that started the thread.  It doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## zam

Monsieur Hoole said:
			
		

> No, I meant the original post that started the thread. It doesn't make sense to me.


 
...moyennant n'importe quelle explication un tant soit peu convaincante...

I'd say:
*...by making up/using any old* half-convincing excuse*

(*dans le sens de 'n'importe qu'elle' ici bien sûr)


----------



## Lique

Thank you very much. This was a big help to me. Was trying to understand the phrase "Il crachinait salement et dès qu'il flotte un tant soit peu, les bahuts se raréfient." and couldn't understand why tant seemed to be a noun.


----------



## FireKat

Hello!
I was wondering, is there a proper translation for an expression such as 'un tant soi peu' in English?

Placed in a sentence: 'Dès que le problème est un tant soi peu théorique, je suis incapable d'y faire face.' For example.

Thank you!


----------



## Katemonster

In that sentence, *a little*
In speech, *a little bit*


----------



## Katemonster

or, in that sentence you couls also use *at all*


----------



## polaire

Does this mean:  "Be it ever so slightly critical" ?

The context is my daily horoscope:


Vous serez enclin à vous montrer trop susceptible et à réagir au quart de tour, à la moindre remarque *un tant soit peu critique*  de vos proches.

My attempt at a fairly literal translation:


You will be inclined to be too sensitive and to react quickly to [snap at] the least remark, be it ever so slightly critical, made by your friends and family.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## boterham

yes, that sounds very good


----------



## jayharlow

What does this phrase mean:

* un tant soit peu *

In this context:

*Si récemment vous vous êtes intéressé(e) un tant soit peu à ce qu'il s'est passé outre-Manche*

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

"If you've been the least interested in what happened..."

That is if my English isn't betraying me.


----------



## Mat de Nice

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> "If you've been the least interested in what happened..."
> 
> That is if my English isn't betraying me.



Oui, monsieur. C'est le réponse juste.


----------



## watergirl

I'd add a "bit" to your translation nil-the frogg:   "the least bit" or "the slightest bit interested" --  perhaps this is more American than British, however.  I can't say for sure...


----------



## Suehil

No 'bit' in BE. Nil's translation sounds perfect.


----------



## pitoutompoilu

Le français est ma langue natale alors je peu vous donner la traduction exacte :

« un tant soit peu » signifie « _however small_ »

Même si le post est vieux, peut-être que ça va en aider certain


----------



## mdmullins

_...moyennant n'importe quelle explication un tant soit peu convaincante..._
​I´ll try my own hand at this phrase.(...in this very old thread ...) ​Thus:...depending on whatever explanation, however *un*convincing...​If _un tant soit peu_ = ´however small´, (thanks pitoutompoilu!), 
     then _un tant soit peu convaincante_ would ring true (to me at least) as, ´however unconvincing´.

The comma here is, I think, not optional.

Just my two pennies...er sense...uh cents, that is.


----------



## Moon Palace

JennyP said:


> ...moyennant n'importe quelle explication un tant soit peu convaincante...
> 
> Probablement c'est "depending on whatever hardly believable explanation....


 
I wonder whether 'moyennant' really means 'depending' here? What comes before that? I would have thought of 'by the means of' or 'thanks to'.

'depending on whatever *hardly believable *explanation' actually means 'quelque explication que ce soit, qui est à peine croyable'. 
So not really what you want to say.

I would suggest: '... any explanation that could somewhat convince' 

Hope it helps.


----------



## monte777

hi,
how do you translate this:

"elle espère que les bandes annonces qui circulent, alertent un tant soit peu les gens"

(context: the TV)


(she hopes that the previews that are running alert many or few people)??????


----------



## SwissPete

[...]

EDIT: Here is another link on the subject.


----------



## monte777

so that would mean: to alert people no matter how few?????


----------



## SwissPete

The second link I gave you has this example:
*(un) tant soit peu*, «un peu» Pour mener à bien cette tâche, il faut être *tant* soit peu soigneux.
So it means a little, in a small way, in small quantity.


----------



## monte777

sorry, i guess i'm tired!
so, i should say: "to alert people in a small way" ????


----------



## SwissPete

In this case, I would probably use "... alert people somewhat / to some extent".


----------



## monte777

ok, thank you swisspete!


----------



## kynnjo

I'm stumped by the fragment in bold:



> Depuis [que Raul Castro] a succédé officiellement à son frère à la tête de l'Etat cubain, le 24 février dernier, il lui incombe de redresser *un tant soit peu* la situation économique catastrophique héritée de son prédécesseur.



Since officially succeeding his brother at the head of the Cuban state on February 24 of this year, it has become incumbent upon Raul Castro to ??? the catastrophic economic situation inherited from his predecessor.​TIA!

Kynn


----------



## Argyll

Hi again,

.. to correct the ... situation ..., be it ever so little.


----------



## Kavash

Hellou,

Well it's really another kind of spooky french unintranslable expression.

But to make it short and easy here you go :

 it has become incumbent upon Raul Castro_ to straighten out slightly_  the catastrophic economic situation inherited from his predecessor.
TIA!

[...]

Here you go ^^


----------



## keumar83

I'd say "to reasonably rehabilitate"...


----------



## annalek26

Dear colleagues,
 
I have looked through all the threads related to the translation of "un tant soit peu" . I know that this means "a bit", or "slightly" but I somehow cannot understand how this meaning could fit into my context:
 
_M. XX consentit à me prendre sous sa protection; de sorte que je me verrais obligé de quitter, si par tous les moyens je ne m’efforçais *un tant soit peu* de me montrer digne d’une si grande bienveillance._
__ 
_Mr. XX agreed to take me under his protection; so that felt obliged to quit if, at all costs, I did not  *un tant soit peu *try hard to prove myself worthy of this great benevolence_
__ 
_Does anyone know what the translation of this _*un tant soit peu* might be in the above given context?
 
Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## exiled scot

My suggested translation would be slightly different:
" Mr. XX agreed to take me under his protection in such a way that I would feel obliged to leave (maybe resign if it is from a job) if I didn't try to make even the faintest of attempts to prove myself worthy of his great generosity (benevolence is not a common term in English)"


----------



## annalek26

Thank you, I think that your translation is excellent.


----------



## KatishaKat

I would translate it as "if but a little"

I wanted to congratualte them ON (not "in) their decision to improve, if but a little... dans le sens, même si c'était un peu...

any takers??


----------



## Kotava

Some examples from the Oxford-Hachette dictionary :

il est un tant soit peu arrogant : he's a bit arrogant

s'il avait un tant soit peu d'imagination/de bon sens : if he had the slightest bit of imagination/of common sense, if he had an ounce of imagination/of common sense

si tu étais (un) tant soit peu inquiet : if you were in the least bit worried;

I hope the phrase is clear for you now.


----------



## Nicosito

"Si récemment vous vous êtes intéressé(e) un tant soit peu à ce qu'il s'est passé outre-Manche"

"If lately you took an interest, however slight, in what happened across the Channel"

(Even though the rule is to always propose one's own translation attempt.)  

Nico.


----------



## freminor6251

Plutôt que mémoriser la traduction anglaise, comment analyser le mélange de _*TANT*_ + _*SOIT + peu *_pour arriver à son sens --- si peu que ce soit, légèrement ; un tout petit peu ---  déjà bien expliqué ci-dessus?  Le sens de *peu* m'est clair. Merci beaucoup.

D'après Larousse --- http://www.larousse.com/en/dictionaries/french/tant ---
*TANT *veut dire --- Avec un verbe ou un nom complément, indique une grande importance, intensité, quantité

D'après Larousse --- http://www.larousse.com/en/dictionaries/french/soit/73243#72413
*SOIT *veut dire  --- (adv) En tête de phrase marque l'approbation ; d'accord 
                        -- (conj) marque une alternative

Ma conjecture --- une grande quantité + marque l'approbation/d'accord + peu. Mais ça n'équivaut pas à un tout petit peu  ???


----------



## Nicosito

Si j'essaye de disséquer plus ou moins littéralement la phrase en traduction, ça donne:

"*An amount* (un tant) *albeit *(soit) *small *(peu)"

Nico.


----------



## polaire

jayharlow said:


> What does this phrase mean:
> 
> * un tant soit peu *
> 
> In this context:
> 
> *Si récemment vous vous êtes intéressé(e) un tant soit peu à ce qu'il s'est passé outre-Manche*
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!



If recently you've had the least little bit of interest in what's happening abroad.
If recently you've had the least bit of interest in what's going on abroad.

Nicosito's "however slight," is another good choice.


----------



## freminor6251

Merci Nico! Votre traduction décomposée élucide ce syntagme!

Une question, S.V.P. --- Vous avez traduit *UN TANT* comme "_an amount" _--- donc comme un nom_._ Je sais que le syntagme, c'est *un + tant soit peu de qqch*. Pourtant, d'après Larousse, *tant* n'existe que comme un adverbe. Est-il ainsi correcte de considérer *tant* comme un nom?


----------



## Nicosito

Je peux me tromper, mais selon ce que je comprends, je crois d'abord que ma traduction "plus ou moins littérale" sert a appréhender le sens de la phrase mais il faut prendre en considération qu'il s'agit d'une locution adverbiale, soit une "_Suite de mots, figée par l’usage, pouvant être substituée à un adverbe  dans une phrase pour constituer une nouvelle phrase grammaticalement  correcte_." (Wiktionary)

Ensuite, de la même façon, il arrive aussi que _tant _puisse être un nom, encore selon le Larousse (ici se référant a une date):

"tant   [tɑ̃] 
* nom masculin* 
 suite à votre lettre du tant  with reference to your letter of such and such a date 
 vous serez payé le tant de chaque mois  you'll be paid on such and such a date every month"

Ce serait -toujours selon mon optique- comme dire "un tantinet" -aussi defini comme nom par le Larousse.

J'espère que tout ça sert à éclairer plutôt qu'assombrir! 

Nico.


----------



## temple09

May I ask, what level does _un tant soit peu _take? Is it soutenu?


----------



## Mauricet

Soutenu, yes.


----------

